# These sell good at shows



## Gary Max (Sep 8, 2008)

These are some of the things my wife makes.
She trys to keep the cost down so they are affordable.
Always changing---never the same stuff every year.
They are  copied from patterns ---but she adds her own touch so they are different from the other guy.


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 8, 2008)

I like intarsia. Those look very nice.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not a easy way to make money----it take way to much time so you make about 50 cents a hour:turtle:


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you tried stack cutting? It saves quite a bit of time and less pattern transfers.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 8, 2008)

Those are neat, Gary.  I particularly like the one that looks just like you!  :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 8, 2008)

The wife makes these----not me. She has her own way of doing it and I leave her alone.
Some of the stuff is over a inch thick---she really doesn't cut material thin---she shapes the parts with a spindle  sander.


I hear you Cav---the good lookin one.


----------



## dntrost (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice maybe you need to bump the price so she can make what you do on the pens $1.00 hour   oh no that is what I make I am sure you make much more than that


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 8, 2008)

Gary gets RICH on pens.  He makes them out of the ROCKS from his garden, I understand!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 9, 2008)

Ed -------that's about the only thing that grew this year.


----------



## Scott-n-KY (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice...... and nice finish !!


----------



## Darrin (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to open my mouth and look stupid(beter to look AND sound stupid than just stand here and look the part).......but what are they?


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 16, 2008)

Wall Hangings/Art----or dust collectors---depends on if you are buying or not


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 17, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool, who knew!  I know all about the work involved in those projects.  Love to know what she's charging, especially since you say she's selling lots of them, which does mean the price needs to go up a hair.  I like the backer and the design, what I don't like is the finish.  Could be just the photo though, but they look very glossy.  They should not look like they are plastic.  Hand her a bottle of satin bartley's gel and tell her that's all she needs, and it will be cheaper and faster to finish.  Rustic design, satin finish.  Classic fancy design, satin to semi gloss finish.  Pen, high gloss.  So dull down the finish, and raise the price, lets start at %10 higher.  If sales stay the same, add another %10.  Slow down the sales, but just barely.  This means less work, more profit for your work, but if you take it too far, obviously you sell nothing.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 17, 2008)

Jeff--------PM set


----------

